# Transportation in Abu Dhabi



## Dsbsnag (Sep 28, 2012)

I understand I'll be housed about 20 minutes from my employer. That being said I'll need a vehicle.

I'll have some relocation allowance; but, not much to go towards a vehicle. I imagine fuel is cheaper in abu dhabi than I"m paying (I'm in Florida). But, how much should I expect to pay for a used vehicle. Something in the 2006-2008 range. I drive a Toyota Yaris here and love it; but, I'm not married to any particular vehicle -- but, I want something economical.


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

Dsbsnag said:


> I understand I'll be housed about 20 minutes from my employer. That being said I'll need a vehicle.
> 
> I'll have some relocation allowance; but, not much to go towards a vehicle. I imagine fuel is cheaper in abu dhabi than I"m paying (I'm in Florida). But, how much should I expect to pay for a used vehicle. Something in the 2006-2008 range. I drive a Toyota Yaris here and love it; but, I'm not married to any particular vehicle -- but, I want something economical.


Umm..My guess would be something around 50K dirhams. Why don't you have a look at the various postings on dubizzle - abudhabi.dubizzle.com. That should give you a fair idea. But it would be better to buy the used car from agencies instead of individuals.


----------



## Dsbsnag (Sep 28, 2012)

newguyintown said:


> Umm..My guess would be something around 50K dirhams. Why don't you have a look at the various postings on dubizzle - abudhabi.dubizzle.com. That should give you a fair idea. But it would be better to buy the used car from agencies instead of individuals.


here's a really stupid question...

dirhams and AED are the same right?


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Dsbsnag said:


> here's a really stupid question...
> 
> dirhams and AED are the same right?


Yeah they are. AED is just Arab Emirate Dirham.


----------

